

Show HN: Real Estate property tour builder - obaid
https://tourzap.com

======
read_wharf
I was an agent a few years ago, side trip from my career.

Agents eat this kind of thing up. If they think it will help, they'll buy it
or something like it (and there are somethings like it).

Selling pick axes in Denver is a great business to be in.

~~~
obaid
Cool. It would be great to have a quick phone or Skype chat with you to learn
from your experience as an agent. Can we touch base via email at
obaid[at]tourzap.com -- thanks

------
GoofyGewber
Awesome, great work.

~~~
obaid
Thanks :)

